# unfinished song



## vonnagy (May 13, 2005)

Ok, i recently converted this to mp3 format. A few words of warning:


Its an unfinished song that I recorded as a shoddy demo about 5 years ago
The sound quality is crap
its a 3.5 mb download
I play all the instruments (poorly)
Don't waste your time downloading it if you are expecting something listenable

If you made your way thru that disclaimer - you made downloard this crap here


----------



## Meysha (May 14, 2005)

Now This is my area of interest! Stuff photography, give me making music anyday.

Awwrghghgrwww (that's my homer noise again)
I think it's great! Love it! And it's not that far from being finished I's say either.
There's a couple of little things that bugs me.
First of all, when the drums come in they feel a little hesitant.
Secondly, when the second guitar kicks in, it sounds a little too loud, and also a bit tinny.
And lastly, have you thought about putting some cello in as a bass? I dunno where you wanna go with the song, but while it was playing, i kept imagining a soft sort of droning cello providing the bass.

I love it so far and can't wait to hear the finished product. I'll have to put some of my boyfriend's stuff up here. He's a bit shy to do it himself. hehe.


----------



## Rob (May 18, 2005)

Love it - really good stuff. Let me know when you've got an album out!

Rob


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

robhesketh said:
			
		

> Love it - really good stuff. Let me know when you've got an album out!
> 
> Rob


 
ditto! i'll be first in line. :thumbup:


----------



## inneist (May 25, 2005)

Touched.

"Royksopp" from New Zealand.


----------

